# Lucina~



## IchigoK2031 (Apr 12, 2013)

I haven't posted in ages...and I mean...ages... /looks at old username, but within the last year I got into digital art and so I decided to draw/color Lucina from Fire Emblem, any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 12, 2013)

That looks great! Hope to see more


----------



## Rydian (Apr 12, 2013)

You've got some nice concepts down.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice ;o


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Everyone! ~


----------



## jenni11012 (Apr 13, 2013)

WOW, I can't even draw a body without it looking like a freaking demon. Nice Job


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Apr 13, 2013)

If you want to work on anatomy, should try posemaniacs, really helps, I still am not quite there... x.x


----------

